# MaximalGröße geben



## akkrus (17. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mit dem freelayout in Netbeans gearbeitet, wie kann ich im sagen das er nur die eine größe haben darf nicht größer nicht kleiner? 

Per properties? das klappt leider nicht 

Grüße aK


----------



## eRaaaa (17. Nov 2009)

akkrus hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mit dem freelayout in Netbeans gearbeitet, wie kann ich im sagen das er nur die eine größe haben darf nicht größer nicht kleiner?
> 
> ...



wieso? mit größe meinst du die fenstergröße? klicke das fenster an, und dann gibts in dne properties eine resizable checkbox, die deaktivierst du.


----------



## akkrus (17. Nov 2009)

find die nicht kannst kein screenshot machen?


----------



## eRaaaa (17. Nov 2009)

da ich zur zeit nicht an meinem heimechner bin, kann ich dir nur einen screenshot zeigen, den ich im netz gefunden hab von dne properties:

Screen:
http://www.ds-edv-consult.de/java/pictures/Netbeans/JFrameResizable.jpg

Seite:
Erstellung eines Frame Windows mit der Netbeans IDE


----------

